# ND Model R fixed hub



## bud poe (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in the process of overhauling this New Departure Model R (racer?) Hub and thought I'd share a pic of the parts.  I still need to get the sprocket off of the hub shell...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 18, 2012)

Um.....what's the deal with the off center washers/spacers....?

Very interesting.......I've never seen one......


----------



## ejlwheels (Jun 19, 2012)

I think you rotate the washers to adjust chain tension.
We have seen a few frames with circular cutouts instead of slotted dropouts.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 19, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Um.....what's the deal with the off center washers/spacers....?
> 
> Very interesting.......I've never seen one......




Yes, it's a frame with the circular dropouts...LaClede


----------



## slick (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow! That frame is awesome! I have 2 ND model R's but i sure don't have those off set washers. Then again i don't have the frame to go with it. Very nice and please keep posting up progress on this. I need to rebuild mine soon also when i get it laced up into my Iver truss frame bike i'm putting it in.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2012)

Great start Bud, I dig the chainwheel and green darts! Keep us posted.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!
It's a very well built machine, brazed and pinned joints, threaded bottom bracket, pretty lightweight tube...It's a LaClede model 945, late 1890's(?).  This is the bike I need a block chain for.  I have my work cut out for me, the forks need work, gotta find a suitable front hub (any early 1900's/late 1800's front hub in good mechanical condition will do, anyone???)....Gotta find a seat and do some work on one of the pedals, overhaul the crank assembly/bearings, plus build the wheels (I will have a "pro" do that)...I'll try to keep posting!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nice machine!*

Now I know why I love these early bicycles so much!!  THEY HAVE GREAT QUALITY TO THEM!!


----------



## Wcben (Jun 25, 2012)

Blue had/has a 1901 Orient front wheel/hub listed in his "secret stash" threads...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Are your rims 36 or 28 hole? I have a very nice original nickel front 28 hole front hub that would look great on your bike or I have some patina'd hubs as well. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw that wheel that Blue had but it'd be a shame to rob the hub from it...
Rusty, the rims are 36 hole, yes I'd live to see what you have for 36 hole!
Thanks,
Bud


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, I dug through some hubs and this is what I came up with that wasn't laced into a wheel or 28 hole. This hub is 36 hole with what looks like new nickle.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sweet!
What's the magic number?*


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 25, 2012)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 27, 2012)

*LaClede front hub*

The LaClede takes a special front hub that seems to be made for just this bike.  I believe the rear
hub is specially made for this bike also.   I can takes pics of mine should you like to see this.

The front hub has a bolt that slides out from the center hub and the hub/wheel just drops out
of the fork.  It also has special size cups that snap in the holes on the fork when you slide the
hub in the fork.  Once the hub is in the fork and fits perfectly, then you slide the bolt through and
put the nut on the other side.

I have a spare front hub for my racing LaClede that I can takes pics of and show you exactly what I mean
by this and how everything just fits like a glove.

Also, as far as I know, these LaClede's came with a special seat post that was a tension type.  Not the
type that is in your bike now.  I can take pics of mine so you can see what I'm talking about should you
like to see this style seatpost.

My email is:  corbettclassics@charter.net

Let me know and I'll get pics of my LaClede for you.  Cheers ....


----------



## bud poe (Jun 27, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> The LaClede takes a special front hub that seems to be made for just this bike.  I believe the rear
> hub is specially made for this bike also.   I can takes pics of mine should you like to see this.
> 
> The front hub has a bolt that slides out from the center hub and the hub/wheel just drops out
> ...



*
Thanks for all the info, I'd love to see whatever pics you's like to share (and I'm sure other folks here would too) of your LaClede.
As for my project, it's going to be somewhat of a "custom" build so if I cannot find the proper front hub I'll use something period correct.  The rear "Model R" hub seems to have been made for this frame as it has the offset spacer/washers for chain adjustment...The wheels are new Amish built custom clinchers, on the hunt for a seat...

Let's see some pics of yours!!!!*


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 22, 2012)

*LaClede Track Racer*






Here are a couple of pics of my LaClede.  
My new email is:
corbettclassics@me.com
should you need to see more pics or inquire..
I can take pics of the front anytime >


----------



## bud poe (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, great bike!  Thanks for sharing (and making me jealous!).
Bud


----------



## viperheadwear (Aug 17, 2012)

*Laclede saddle*

Bud,

     Great looking bike!!! I have a long spring Laclede seat.  It has the original leather, paint, hair padding, and wood "pan".  It's missing the front clamp.

















PM me if you're interested.


----------



## bud poe (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool saddle, thank you for offering it up but I am building this bike up as a period race bike (although I realize it wasn't likely a racer) and I'm looking for a race type lightweight saddle.
Thanks again!


----------



## viperheadwear (Aug 24, 2012)

No problem! Good luck on the build!


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 26, 2013)

viperheadwear said:


> No problem! Good luck on the build!




What ever became of this beautiful frame / bike??


----------



## RADDRATT (Feb 26, 2013)

*laclede seat*

i have the seat that i think goes on this bike on ebay heres the link



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251234133704&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bud poe (Feb 28, 2013)

*Finally got my wheels built, they look great!
Still need to finish up the fork re-work, straighten the chainwheel, re-work the stem and um...oh yeah find a block chain...Been busy with work so not much progress, I'll try to post pics when she starts coming together...*




corbettclassics said:


> What ever became of this beautiful frame / bike??


----------



## bud poe (Jan 4, 2023)

bud poe said:


> *Finally got my wheels built, they look great!
> Still need to finish up the fork re-work, straighten the chainwheel, re-work the stem and um...oh yeah find a block chain...Been busy with work so not much progress, I'll try to post pics when she starts coming together...*




@corbettclassics im getting back into this one and I was hoping to nail down a year on the frame, for now here’s a pic of the stamped number on the BB, and a few others before I cleaned the frame.  I believe this is og paint. 




Wi



ll



 f



ol


----------



## bud poe (Jan 4, 2023)

Got the steer tube reamed out today so it will now fit the original handlebar with integrated stem.  Back when I started this (10+ yrs ago) i had welded a donor steer tube onto the fork without checking the wall thickness / I.D. And when I went to assemble it was a no-go.  Now that that’s settled I need to hobble together some block chain and straighten the chainwheel out a little.  Getting excited to put this together after abandoning it so long ago!


----------



## bud poe (Jan 4, 2023)

Mocked up with some RD’s.  They are the 1 3/4” smooth tread, I like the look but I’m bummed the valve stems are not long enough to come through the rim.  Saddle is a place holder until I locate an early racing unit, they don’t come up too often.  All the bright work is pretty beat but I don’t think new nickel would look right on this original paint frame, and I don’t want to repaint or restore it.  What do y’all think?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 5, 2023)

Good job looks like this one's been a long time coming! Keep at it.


----------



## bud poe (Jan 5, 2023)

Krakatoa said:


> Good job looks like this one's been a long time coming! Keep at it.



Thanks appreciate it!


----------

